# Anyone else's l.o. have hives with teething?



## Momma2Violet

Our little one is just now 10 months old, and a few weeks back, experienced an outbreak of hives that lasted 5 days. We did go to the doctor, who said it was unlikely a food allergy, and to rule out anything "new" we'd done recently (detergents, metals, etc...)...there wasn't anything new at all...a few days later, we noted her first top (center) tooth coming through, and now she's incredibly congested, chewing on everything and low and behold, last night, another top center tooth has broken through. 

Anyone else's little one have hives associated with teething? I know they're fairly harmless, but it can be alarming on such a perfect little body!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yes and no! ......

My other son Ryan had a outbreak when he was 4 and a outbreak when he was 5.

We ran through everything we could think off .. the first time he was at home when it started, the 2nd he was at school .. no connection with food .. both times lasted about 5 days.

After the 2nd outbreak i checked my diary as to what we'd been doing in the days leading up to the out brake and he had had a Damaged front tooth removed just days before (he'd fallen over and bashed it)

Well on the 2nd outbreak one of his baby teeth that was wobbly had just fallen out and the adult tooth had just started growing!!!!

I thought there just HAD to be a connection ... until i tried to Google it (and found nothing connecting them) and i phoned my Auntie ( a Dentist) who said shed never heard of any connection between the two :shrug:

So if there's a connection or if others have experienced anything similar id like to know too.

Its quite scary isn't it hun ... Ryan looked terrible and at first we didn't know what it was, we were worried sick :hugs:


----------



## Momma2Violet

It's very suspect, isn't it? All the doc's here will also say that there is no connection to the "cold" that seems to accompany teething, but as a mom who has experienced it each and every time a tooth is coming in (and other mom's I've talked to), I disagree!

It IS alarming...I'm so glad that you kept such a record for your Ryan. I think I might start that because it's just too much to keep it all sorted--and thanks for your post! I felt like I might be crazy for making the connection!


----------



## Rashiki

I'm glad I found this post!

On Wednesday, my 7 month old daughter started getting abnormally fussy. She kept her mouth closed too when she whined, which is unusual for the way she cries. 

Then on Friday, she woke up with one hive, that later in the day, turned into about 10, which kept coming and going, moving all around. They were on her face, her arms, and then her legs, and then a few on her back.

My wife and I took her to the doctor and he gave a prescription for Zyrtec and said that it could be food related, or exposure to something new. We've wracked our brains about the food and there has been no new environmental exposures.

It's now day 2 of the hives and my wife and I were starting to think outside of that box of food and environmental factors. We started thinking about viruses first, but then thought that maybe she was finally teething. When we were out at the garden and my daughter was in the stroller, I looked over at her and smiled and she smiled back really big and all this drool just poured out of her mouth. That never happens with her, so now we're definitely thinking teething.

Then I found this post and another that talked about the possible relation between teething and histamine release. I don't see any teeth yet, but she's drooling abnormally and is a bit fussy too, which she usually is not. So though no hard core proof yet, I'm waiting to see that first tooth pop. It'll be a relief to know that it was because of the tooth and it will be good to know what to expect the next time. :winkwink: Thanks for the post and for sharing.


----------



## isil

it would make sense when I think back to my LO and his reactions in the past. He had hives horrendously when he was around 1 and then again at about 18 months. Like you say, it's very dramatic! Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## smelly07

My eldest daughter broke out in a very bad hives rash first of all at about 20 months old we took her to that doctor and he said its a allergic reaction but to what we dont know for sure.....we were given anthistamins for her and it went away...she had an outbreak maybe 2 times a year (usually around autumn/.winter time) one time it was extreamly bad and it was very worrying. 

We think it could be a mushroom/toadstool allergy/ mould spore type thing but at first it did seem to co-incide with it happening just after she had had a temperature.

we still dont know the cause 100% but she is 6 now and i cant remember the last time she had a hive outbreak.......it doesnt look pleasent and when it first starts to happen it is worrying but honeslty its very common and something they do grow out of.


----------

